
The Google Drive app for PC and Mac is being shut down in March - sndean
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/7/16267624/google-drive-desktop-app-shutdown
======
regularjack
That title is very click-baity. Yes, it's being shutdown, but it's also being
replaced by "Backup and Sync" which does basically the same thing. I've been
using it for a while now and don't even realize I'm not running the old Google
Drive app.

~~~
binarynate
Agreed - I switched to "Backup and Sync" a few weeks ago, and it's effectively
the same.

~~~
cududa
I kind of hate it. Lots of nagging notifications and it has a bug where it'll
render a little 120x40px window in the top right of my screen and have to
restart the app to get rid of it.

------
lern_too_spel
The bigger news is that they announced GA of their Dropbox Project Infinite
competitor today. [https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/09/drive-file-
stre...](https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/09/drive-file-stream-from-
google.html?m=1)

Could a launch bug have caused this morning's Google Drive outage?

------
neverminder
I find it weird that Google doesn't release linux version, considering that
majority of their employees use linux (Goobuntu to be precise). There's even a
rumor that they have such an app for internal usage, so why not share it with
the world?

